# Greece Timeshares



## Yolie912 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello
Trying to visit next summer. Has anyone stayed in the Greece timeshares Interval has? Any other suggestions you might have?

thank you
Yoli


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Oct 26, 2021)

Hoping to hear from any seasoned TUGers.   Anyone?

 Would love to make plans as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2021)

Have you checked the TUG reviews? I'd suspect they are little used by U.S. travelers. Generally, European TSs are out in the countryside, which stands to reason- European people live in cities and want to vacation (holiday) away from cities. Absent reviews, carefully read the information posted by the resorts. We've exchanged into RCI listed resorts in Spain, Portugal, and found them 'different', from US TSs. often just a few units in a residential apartment building. Metered electric use. Scanty wi-fi. OTOH, some had local wine for 1 Euro a bottle (who needs water?) and great access to local markets. They make you part of the community, not just a visitor seeing the museum.

Jim


----------



## zentraveler (Oct 26, 2021)

Every time I have looked for European timeshares, my experience has been like Jim's. Marriott has a lot in Spain, but otherwise most of them have not been where I wanted to be, and did not look too tempting. But report back on what you find. Greece is on my list!


----------



## Conan (Oct 26, 2021)

Yolie912 said:


> Hello
> Trying to visit next summer. Has anyone stayed in the Greece timeshares Interval has? Any other suggestions you might have?
> 
> thank you
> Yoli


Two of my reviews, both for timeshares in Crete, are included here:









						Rimondi Grand Hotel and Spa Resort classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Rimondi Grand Hotel and Spa Resort Timeshare Resort in Heraklion, Nea Magnisia User rating  with 2 reviews




					tug2.com
				












						Leoniki Residence classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Leoniki Residence Timeshare Resort in Rethymnon, Crete User rating 8.00 with 11 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## nerodog (Oct 27, 2021)

I've had some great European RCI exchanges namely in Austria thru Mondi. Mondi Bellevue near train station and cute town right there. Grundlesee with a picture postcard view!! Madeira Island,Pestana...Algarve, Mount Carvoeiro  and Four Srasons, Alto Golf Club. All nice.  Also enjoyed Macdonald Elmer's Court in England and visited the Isle of Wight which we could walk to the ferry.   I have an upcoming exchange to Radisson Golden Sands, Malta  and one in Tenerife later next year. 

I haven't done TS in Greece. Yes I agree...different  than USA... electricity  can be an extra. Wifi depends on resort.  I've been very pleased with my exchanges.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 27, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Have you checked the TUG reviews? I'd suspect they are little used by U.S. travelers. Generally, European TSs are out in the countryside, which stands to reason- European people live in cities and want to vacation (holiday) away from cities. Absent reviews, carefully read the information posted by the resorts. We've exchanged into RCI listed resorts in Spain, Portugal, and found them 'different', from US TSs. often just a few units in a residential apartment building. Metered electric use. Scanty wi-fi. OTOH, some had local wine for 1 Euro a bottle (who needs water?) and great access to local markets. They make you part of the community, not just a visitor seeing the museum.
> 
> Jim


Agree... very few in cities and can be out far away... I haven't  experienced  being  only with a few units tho..mine have all been resorts catering to TS.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 14, 2021)

We stayed at Rimondi Grand when it first was new to II- maybe 10 years ago.  We have only the vaguest memory of the accommodation.  I remember it being “fine”.  It wasn’t near anything.  I thought it was on the beach when I booked it, but it was not.  We ate there once and I can’t remember the meal.  It was “fine,” I’m sure.

BUT… the trip overall was very awesome and memorable.  We roamed all over Crete in our rental car.  There was tons to do.  The Greek people were extremely hospitable, which made dining a fun experience.  We kind of got turned around in our directions once, drove through this tiny mountain village with streets just wide enough for our economy car and old stone houses whose doors opened directly onto the road.  An ancient old lady dressed in a traditional black dress steps out of one house right in front of us.  We had to stop to avoid hitting her.  She’s holding a giant skeleton key in her hands and trying to foist it upon us.  We don’t speak Greek, she doesn’t speak English, we don’t know what’s going on but are really trying to get off that mountain before sunset.  We convince her to let us pass and head on.  When I looked it up later, I learned there’s a historic old church in that village and I guess she assumed we were there to visit the church.  Why else would we be there, lol?!  I’m kind of sorry we didn’t see it but not sorry that we weren’t driving that dangerous road in the dark.  Plus based on our experience with Greek hospitality by that point, we knew she would have probably fixed us dinner and poured us some wine.

I think we don’t remember the resort much because we were out all day long every day. It was not a relax by the pool vacation for us.

I remember I booked using FF miles.  Couldn’t get a direct flight to Athens, so we had a stopover in London for a few days.  It was not intentional but we started our trip with viewing Greek antiquities at the British Musuem, then went to Greece to visit a bunch of the actual historical sites.  That trip was London- Crete- Santorini- Athens- then back home.

Crete is not the most fabulous of the Greek islands.  But it does have the Palace of Knossos, a very ancient Minoan palace.


----------



## Conan (Nov 16, 2021)

Knossos, ancient but unfortunately reconstructed from 1900-1930 (A.D.!) by Arthur Evans, an Oxford-educated gentleman archaeologist.








						Guide To the Knossos Palace Archeological Site in Crete: Is It a Ruined Ruin?
					

Here's my complete guide to visiting the Knossos Palace archaeological complex in Crete. The palace is a must visit attraction on the north shore of Crete in Greece. This guide covers the history and excavation of the palace and tells you everything to see at the site.Knossos is the symbol of...



					www.thegeographicalcure.com
				









For Bronze Age authenticity, take the ferry one stop and visit Akrotiri in Santorini.


----------

